# Transom to trolling motor transducer ?



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Getting a new unit for the front of the boat. Was wondering if anyone has used the bracket they sell for mounting the transom transducer to the trolling motor? Trying to decide wether to get the bracket or get a trolling motor transducer. Thanks


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I have always used the clamp on bracket. It seems to work ok for me. I fish shallow alot and have bumped it on stumps, rocks and whatever. I just straighten it back straight and it works fine. I am not really sure what the other one is that you are talking about. Is it the duce that is built into the trolling motor?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

You can get the transducer shield and saver to protect the skimmer style transducers. I use the skimmer style on the TM and I do the same as chopper....bump it beat it around and straighten it back out...lol

Here's the transducer shield and saver site.....Shirley and Scap are great to deal with. I use thier bracketry for my SI unit on my jackplate....good stuff!

http://www.transducershieldandsaver.com/home/


----------



## ksuhof (Mar 1, 2008)

I also bought a Minn Kota trolling motor recently and any suggestions on what type of fish finder and bracket I should get...trying to stay under 250.00


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have Lowrance and I use the transom mount on my trolling motor. It works great. I hold it in place with a hose clamp.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

yep me too i use a $ 4.00 big hose clamp on my trolling motor,


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Another thumbs up for the transducer shield and saver. After going through a few ducers it only makes sense to put one on.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

That shield and saver looks nice. I have been looking at the couple different brackets that are available. How do you guys use just the hose clamp by itself?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

chopper said:


> I have always used the clamp on bracket. It seems to work ok for me. I fish shallow alot and have bumped it on stumps, rocks and whatever. I just straighten it back straight and it works fine. I am not really sure what the other one is that you are talking about. Is it the duce that is built into the trolling motor?


They sell a transducer to replace the transom one. Fits better on the motor.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

I use the transom ducer with this bracket. Works great and waayyy cheaper than another transducer!

Hope this helps.

http://www.basspro.com/Humminbird-Trolling-Motor-Adapter-Bracket/product/58968/141803

BTW will work on ANY make not just Humminbird


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The transducer shield and saver is the real deal! I bought one over the winter for my humminbird and torture tested it this weekend. There is no possible way to run into something and damage the transducer itself. It's built strong and simple. You can even use a transducer that has a broken mount.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

